# Family-zilla!



## MACForME (Jun 2, 2008)

I just need to post this... 

This past saturday, i was the MA AND Photographer for a friends wedding. The day started off bad. It wasn't the bride, it was her MOTHER and HER SISTER! These two were the work of the devil. Constantly in my way, barking orders and just generally being b*tches to be around. The bride was in a hotel room, that was not hers, but her parents. The adjoining room belonged to "the brides sister".. There were kids and people everywhere, no room to work and when I was working, the sister would push past me to go into HER room and would say "you're in the way here!".. Uh, no. I was talking to the Bride about pics to do IN the room and WHEN.. when the Mother interrupted us with "I want..this.. I want.. that".. Um, its NOT YOUR DAY!! 
I'm trying to do makeup here, and I got the flower girl and ring bearer running around, I almost broke my ankle on an errant sippy cup.. the sister in my face, hovering over me, no room to work, and now, i've had enough..
The bride was daunted and really stressed out, because her family were really creating tension and problems.. The hair stylist AND videographer showed up, the sister poked her head into the room and said "Um, you're having a party in here and YOUR FAMILY needs to get dressed" with that, the mother started throwing people out and demanding certain people HAVE to stay.. 
The day consisted of barbs and remarks.. until--- yea, this is the best part.. After the outdoor ceremony, the bride and I were walking toward the gazebo for pictures, I was holding her train, when the sister came over, said to me "I'll take that and SLAPPED me!".. Yes! She SLAPPED me on my arm and yanked the train out of my hand.. WTF??? I didn't react or make a scene because that would be UNprofessional and would ruin the brides day.. But I did tell her about it later.. 

I wish I had said something to her, this even played over and over in my head a few times. After the reception, a few of us were in the car, and we all decided that the sister was just mad because she was not in the bridal party..


I've never had family-zilla before! These people.. are just nuts! Have you experienced this? What did you do? How did you react?


----------



## concertina (Jun 2, 2008)

Holy Shit!! *THAT* would piss me off! I cannot STAND families that make a wedding day all about them. 

I would speak with the sister, personally. A quick phone call or something of the sort. Or, if you don't feel comfortable with that, speak with the bride privately, after her honeymoon. Thats just *too* much. And phrase it like "I know your sister must have been stressed, but she slapped me on the arm on the way to the gazebo and I did not think that was approrpiate. I'm not trying to create friction, but I think this issue needs to be addressed." 

But, you know what? With as nuts as these people sound, even bringing it up again may cause serious issues. If *you* feel comfortable with it, and you think your friend would be put in an awkward situation, I would try to let it go...

Good luck! These people sound cra-zee!!


----------



## f!erce (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG that is terrible!  I am so sorry you had to endure it.  I was supposed to do the makeup for a friends wedding recently and sensed the bridezilla/family-zilla tendencies coming out.  Thankfully maternity bed rest saved me from a stressful day.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 2, 2008)

oh my gosh! that sound terrible! I was a bridezilla oops ..but that sister is over the top!


----------



## MACForME (Jun 2, 2008)

The bride sent me an email apologizing for her family's behavior. I told her it wasn't her fault and she didn't need to apologize FOR them. I will ask her though, if, anything was said. 
I won't ever see the brides sister again anyway, but man, was I ready to really let her have it.. I just didn't want to add to stressof  the brides day, since these people were already doing that themselves.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 2, 2008)

that's insane! I would have been mortified if my family acted that way.


----------



## marinasmith (Jun 2, 2008)

That's terrible! I can't belive it!!!


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 3, 2008)

i feel SO awful for you. i've never had family-zilla before, but i have had bridesmaid-zilla! i think i posted about it sometime last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i think you handled yourself very professionally... so proud of you! let me tell you, i would have a hard time NOT getting confrontational if somebody slapped me while i was doing my job.

at least i was just MUA and could ditch them, poor thing you had to stick around and be photographer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i would be so embarrassed if that was my family, i feel so sorry for you & the bride.

hope you never have it this bad again.


----------



## MACForME (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you!
I really wanted to turn around a b*tch slap this woman, how DARE she hit me? But you know, it took every ounce of energy to keep from doing it. And I've NEVER met this woman in my life before this day! I don't even slap my friends in "jest"..

Grrr.. I wonder if the Bride said anything to her, or if she will.. 

Thank you for the kind words.. I knew posting this horrendous incident here was the right idea, even though I wasn't sure what subject to put it unde!! (thanks mod, for moving it to the right one)


----------

